# Aurum Schaltwerkseinstellung Schaltauge hat Spiel



## johannes.fink (6. August 2015)

Hi an alle Aurum freaks!

Bin vom Bike auch voll überzeugt! 

Hab nur ein einziges Problem und zwar die einstellung des Schaltwerks (Saint)
Was ich auch mache es klappt nicht dass alle Gänge sauber geschalten werden.

Mir kommt vor dass das Schaltauge zu kurz und auch Spiel in der Aufnahme hat.
Dadurch fluchtet das Schaltwerk nicht richtig mit der Kasette und ist auch sehr wenig Platz zur Kettenstrebe auf dem kleinsten Ritzel.

Hat jemand eine Lösung parat!


----------

